# What age do I wean the bunnies at?



## Stina (Jan 1, 2019)

My doe had a successful litter 2nd time around & they are now 4 weeks old. I have read a bunch of different opinions on what age to wean the little ones. They are New Zealand X Flemish giant X Californian...they’ve been eating from 2 weeks old. Any suggestions from experienced breeders...


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 1, 2019)

I take the doe away from the kits instead of taking the kits away from the do.  I do it at five weeks.  I leave them in the hutch they grew up in together for one more week, and then I divide them by sex and put them in grow out hutches at six weeks.


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 1, 2019)

I leave them with mom until 6 weeks, then into sexed grow-out cages for 2 weeks before they're ready to go to new homes. we have more room in our grow-out pens than in the regular adult cages, so for us it makes more sense to take the kits away from mom than the other way around. Either approach works just fine, just depends on how you're set up.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kits usually have almost weaned themselves around 4 weeks, but its best to leave them until 7-8 weeks to be safe. Remove the biggest kits first.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 1, 2019)

Beautiful babies btw. What breed was the sire? They look nothing like the mom.


----------



## Stina (Jan 2, 2019)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Beautiful babies btw. What breed was the sire? They look nothing like the mom.



Mother is New Zealand X Californian 
Father is New Zealand X Flemish Giant

They’re both from different breeders. I also bought a grey doe from the same breeder I got the sire from & she is huge! I would say my grey doe is more Flemish giant...I’m a bit afraid she is too big for him to successfully mount...


----------



## Stina (Jan 2, 2019)

Here’s some pics from today


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 2, 2019)

Depends on your purpose. Meat breeders usually wean earlier. 
I wean at 5 to 6 weeks. Smaller kits maybe 7 to 8. We raise show bunnies.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 2, 2019)

They're so adorable!!


----------



## Stina (Jan 2, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Depends on your purpose. Meat breeders usually wean earlier.
> I wean at 5 to 6 weeks. Smaller kits maybe 7 to 8. We raise show bunnies.



They’re meat rabbits


----------



## Stina (Jan 2, 2019)

DutchBunny03 said:


> They're so adorable!!


Thank you


----------



## TaylorBug (Jan 9, 2019)

There are some good answers here, but I would like to give my input. I’ve heard to wean show and smaller breed kits around 7-8 weeks. Take out the bigger ones first, and do them gradually so the mom doesn’t dry up all at once. Good luck with them and they’re super cute!


----------



## Suburban Rabbits (Jan 9, 2019)

Just pulled 3 out of 5 kits away from their mom's today, at 5 weeks old. After smelling the new cage, the 3 rabbits started running around the cage as they seamed to enjoyed a less crowded cage. On mom's cage, the last 2 kits did also enjoyed more room and acted the same way, running around their cage, and driving mom crazy


----------



## Stina (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you. They’re 5 weeks & 2 days today & I think I gonna take out the 2 kits that will be sold to separate homes first. The cage is getting a bit crowded for them & mom seems to be kind of annoyed with them at this point already. Anything I should watch out for since I’m separating them?


----------



## Suburban Rabbits (Jan 10, 2019)

Nothing really special to pay attention at. Except to keep a close look at how they enjoy being rabbits, and show you how they can hop around in a less crowded cage. 
They will feed, drink and cuddle like rabbits do.


----------

